# Dedicated meat grinder or kitchenaid attachment?



## fishduck (Nov 18, 2017)

I grind 1-2 deer a year, so I'm looking for a grinder and sausage attachment. Should I go for this Cabela's grinder for $100: https://www.cabelas.ca/product/45562/cabelas-heavy-duty-grinder

Or should I spend the same amount and get an attachment for my stand mixer? 
The Cabela's one has great reviews, but the internals are plastic. My stand mixer would likely be more hearty, but has a smaller motor and no reverse. Thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2017)

Multi tools lack something...  I used my KA grinder and blew up the gear case..   I had chipped ice in the meat..  it froze the meat into a block and destroyed the gear case..  So I had to fix the KA and buy a new grinder...
My choice was the Kitchener #12....

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267














....


----------



## idahopz (Nov 18, 2017)

I used my KA attachment for years, but found it unsuitable to grind larger quantities of meat, so like daveomak changed to a Kitchener #12 which I really like. If you do small quantities then the KA is okay, but anything large on a regular basis and I'd get a dedicated machine.

I put the Kitchener on my Amazon wish list and eventually got it for $69


----------



## dward51 (Nov 18, 2017)

X2 on the Kitchener #12 from Northern Tool

For less money you can get the larger (#12 size) grinder from Northern Tool.  This is a proven model that a lot of us (including myself) have owned and used for years.  I've had mine for about 5 or 6 years with no issues at all.  The inexpensive models (under $250) are generally louder in operation than the higher end models like the LEM big bites, but they get the job done and seem to be durable enough.

The Kitchener #12 is on sale for $95 and there is a $20 off $100 purchase code of 255830. Just add $5 worth of something to your order and the price drops to $75.  Free ship to store if you have one local to you.  I would order online to use the code with local pickup at store or ship to home if no store close by.  I don't know if you can use the code at the counter for a in store purchase, but I know an online order with local pickup works as that is how I got mine (and other stuff with the code of the month).

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267







Northern Tool is changing their line over to "Huntrite" products and they have a #12, 3/4 hp grinder for $79.99 on sale also.  I'm not familiar with that particular model as it's new, but a #12 will generally always have greater capacity than a #8 grinder.  There is a $10 off of $50 purchase that would get the price down to $69.99 (code is 255831)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680782_200680782


----------



## fishduck (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks idahopz and dward51. I'm in Canada so your prices aren't possible here. The cheapest I can see the Kitchener #12 for here is $169 at Princess Auto. I wonder how it compares to the Cabelas one I linked above.


----------



## campfire218 (Nov 18, 2017)

I had the same question before I bought my grinder. Everyone told me that I would wreck my stand mixer. I spent the money and bought a Lem #8 Big Bite. I have no regrets other than thinking maybe I should have bought a bigger one. When I bought it, I had never made sausage before and wasn't sure how much I would use it. Little did I know that this would become one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow, I've been using a Kitchenaid attachment for the past couple years, and it's worked fine for as little as I do. The parts are plastic though, and it's been a concern. I've been drooling over the LEM Big Bites for a while, but just couldn't pull the trigger (or justify to the wife) on something $350+. That  Huntrite looks amazing for the price, and it would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 18, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Multi tools lack something...  I used my KA grinder and blew up the gear case..   I had chipped ice in the meat..  it froze the meat into a block and destroyed the gear case..  So I had to fix the KA and buy a new grinder...
> My choice was the Kitchener #12....
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267
> ...


Aw hell Dave,some JB Weld and bailin' twine and she'll be good as new. :D


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2017)

I would have saved a bunch of money and an A$$ chewing from the wife had I just bought the #12 first.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2017)

I think a lot of us started out with the KA attachment, but ended up buying a dedicated grinder.
You may as well just skip the first step & get the grinder right off the bat!
Al


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 19, 2017)

Okay, I bit and bought the Huntrite. Couldn't pass it up for that price. Not sure whether to thank dward51 or not, as I'm still going to catch heck from the wife for buying something for myself so close to Christmas. Gonna have to break out the,
"But Honey, it's going to benefit ALL of us," excuse again.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> Okay,   Gonna have to break out the,
> *"But Honey, it's going to benefit ALL of us," excuse again*.



Ii guess we will find out if "That old excuse" still works...   Best of luck....


----------

